# Problème de lecteur DVD (baie extractible) sur PB G3 firewire (Pismo)



## MarcMame (5 Octobre 2002)

Si certains d'entres vous (comme moi) ont eut, ou ont encore un problème de lecture de CD et DVD avec ces lecteurs sur ce type de machine, j'ai identifié la panne. Faites vous connaitre je vous donnerais la solution, enfin pour cette panne là en tout cas !


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2002)

tu devrais la donner directement.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## MarcMame (5 Octobre 2002)

Nan ! Si je le fait, je risque de ne pas savoir si des gens vivent encore aujourd'hui avec ce problème (de merde !!!) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## saxo (8 Octobre 2002)

Quel est le problème dont tu parles ?
Le problème de mon lecteur DVD (PB G3 Lombard) c'est qu'il a du mal à lire les CD, il lui faut un temps fou pour m'afficher l'icone du disque sur le bureau. Lorsque je fait une copie depuis le lecteur DVD vers mon graveur externe, il faut que je règle celui-ci en 2x (pour un graveur 32x, le comble !), et dernière péripétie en date, il m'a n..... mon disque de Starcraft ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

Alors si c'est ce problème-là dont tu parles, je suis preneur de la solution.

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2002)

Oui oui justement, je viens de migrer de 9.1 à Jaguar et ce fameux lecteur qui a du mal à reconnaître certains CD devient très capricieux dans le nouvel environnement...
Sous OS 9, le CD ne montait pas sur le bureau, il fallait juste le réinsérer de 2 à 10 fois pour gagner le droit de lire le contenu. Mais le finder ne bloquait pas.
Maintenant, avec OS X, le finder se bloque et la belle roue multicolore n'en finit pas de tourner et moi d'attendre... Certes les autres applis tournent toujours, mais jusqu'à présent la seule solution c'est de rebooter. Dommage.
Alors, oui si tu as une solution je suis preneur moi aussi ! Sinon je vais devoir rester sur le 9... du moins pour lire les CD sans risquer de planter le système  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Octobre 2002)

le lecteur de mon pismo ne reconnaissait plus l'insertion de gallette et donc ne montait plus rien. c'était un lecteur LG.
zou passage place boulnois et échange standard en 5 minutes.
un mois après : rebelotte.
zou repassage place boulnois et échange contre un lecteur matshita par les bons soins du docteur macinside, toujours en 5 minutes.

il est un peu plus bruyant je trouve, mais depuis plus aucun problème.

merci à mon contrat applecare, largement amorti, et à notre mackie national et ses doigts de fée.


----------



## MarcMame (10 Octobre 2002)

Le problème n'affecte que les lecteurs extractible CD/DVD d'origine des PowerBooks G3 Pismo (firewire).
Ce lecteur est fabriqué par LG sous la référence LG DRN-8080B , vous pouvez le verifier dans "information système Apple" (menu pomme).
Le problème se manifeste effectivement par la difficulté, voir l'abscence de possibilité de faire monter un CD, un DVD ou les 2 et le cas échant, un taux de transfert digne d'une bonne disquette !
Le problème est hardware. C'est un défaut de conception du connecteur de la nappe interne. A force, d'ouvertures et de fermetures répétées, la nappe fini par sortir légèrement de son connecteur, générant les problèmes mentionnés, voire l'arrêt total.
La réparation est simple et ne necessite qu'un petit tournevis et 5 mn devant soit.
1/ Retirer le lecteur de la baie.
2/ Ouvrir completement le tiroir à l'aide d'un trombonne en face avant.
3/ Retourner le lecteur et retirer les 4 ou 5 vis marquées d'une flèche. Ne pas oublier la vis légérement masquée par le cache de la face avant.
4/ Retirer délicatement la plaque métallique qui ne doit pas offrir de résistance.
5/ Réinsérer correctement et bien à fond la nappe dans son connecteur. Un "clic" doit se faire sentir.
6/ Refermer le tout, ça doit remarcher comme au premier jour !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le meme probleme de cd et de dvd qui ne pouvait pas monter. Direction Apple (ACTITEC à lyon pour ne pas le citer) et échange standard pour la modique somme de 263,18 euros. Un mois plus tard meme scenario et echange standard en garantie. (ça fait riche en déplacement pro quand un simple CD refuse de monter devant une chiée d'utilisateur de pc legerement amusé !....)
Donc, est ce que le reparateur pouvait le reparer "avec un simple tournevis et 5 minutes de son temps" et à ce moment là la facture me parait demesurée ou est ce que d'autre problemes ont été rencontré sur les lecteurs de pismo?
Merci de vos reponses, car je crois que la prochaine visite chez mon reparateur agréer (qui refuse de mettre les mains dans l'osX) risque d'être orageuse..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## MarcMame (11 Octobre 2002)

powerPYM a dit:
			
		

> *Donc, est ce que le reparateur pouvait le reparer "avec un simple tournevis et 5 minutes de son temps" et à ce moment là la facture me parait demesurée ou est ce que d'autre problemes ont été rencontré sur les lecteurs de pismo?*


Malheureusement pour toi elle l'est, ton problème ressemble fort à ce problème de nappe... A ma connaissance, seuls les Apple Center agréés ont l'autorisation d'effectuer des réparations sur le matos d'origine Apple. Encore faut-il que ces derniers aient envie de passer à coté d'une jolie facture de 263,18.
Qu'ils aient connaissance du problème ou pas ne change rien. Il est plus facile et plus rémunérateur pour eux de pousser des cartons que de mettre la main dans le camboui.


----------



## saxo (11 Octobre 2002)

Mon lecteur DVD n'est pas un LG mais un matsushita. Je vais voir si cette manip est également valable pour ce lecteur.
(ca m'arrangerai bien, j'ai pas envie de sortir 268 Euros).

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

Merci à toi !! je n'ai pas encore testé ta solution, mais j'ai déjà un peu plus d'espoir !!!!
Mon probleme est apparu la semaine derniere, alors que cela fait plus d'un an que j'ai la machine...
je vais essayer ça ce soir !!!
merci encore....


----------



## eltanin (16 Octobre 2002)

Merci aussi ! Je n'ai plus qu'à trouver un micro-tournevis, dans tous les sens du terme... C'est que les vis sont minuscules !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

Ayé ! c'est réglé !!  en 10 minutes chrono. Je n'ai pas entendu le petit clic, mais je l'ai bien enfonçé et mes CD/DVD montent à nouveau !!! 
MERCI !!!!    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## MarcMame (17 Octobre 2002)

C'est magique !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Magie inaccessible aux techniciens sur-entrainés des centres de réparations de la pomme...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## Abzalon (17 Octobre 2002)

Alors là chapeau.
J'ai un pb de lecteur DVD sur Powerbook G3 (500 MHz - à priori pas le modèle dont tu parles - car je n'ai pas vraiment retrouvé "l'enclicage de la nappe"). Je l'avais renvoyé à Apple qui l'avait changé. Après quelques jours (avec le nouveau) même combat : commence à tourner, puis s'arrète, recommence et finit par s'arréter parfois en figeant le système. Le SAV Apple m'a alors mis en relation avec un technicien "senior", qui après moult tests (via tél) m'a annoncé que c'était la faute à ma carte mère, qu'il fallait que je la change à mes frais bien entendu !.
Bref j'ai renoncé et mon portable fonctionne très bien (sans lecteur donc - un ZIP à la place) depuis (c.a.d plus de 1 an). 
Je suis tombé ce matin sur ton truc : j'ai ouvert, tripoté les connecteurs de nappe (qui avaient l'air bien enfichés) et surprise le lecteur remarche. Alors je dis Merci MarcMame.


----------



## MarcMame (18 Octobre 2002)

A priori c'est bien le même modèle. Les PowerBook G3 500Mhz sont forcément des Pismos. Tu peux verifier le modèle de lecteur (puisque c'est surtout lui le fautif plus que le modele de Mac) dans "informations système apple" rubrique "périphériques et volumes" C'est surement un LG DRN 8080... Il est probable que d'autres modèles soient affectés...
Le "clic" n'est pas forcément audible, mais c'est bien encore et toujours le même problème de connecteur qui finit par sortir de son embase.
La cote d'occaz de ton PB vient de remonter d'un seul coup !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Merci le SAV d'Apple....  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## Abzalon (18 Octobre 2002)

Correct c'est bien le LG 8080. Trop fort.
Par contre je t'avoue que je n'ai pas constaté de nappes mal enfichées, ou quoique ce soit. J'ai simplement tripoté les nappes, poussé un peu dessus et ça marche (pour combien de temps, le temps le dira !).
C'est de la microconnection !.

Merci encore.


----------



## lorenzo76 (31 Décembre 2002)

C'EST DE LA BOMBE TON POST MARCMAME    

Je suis tombé dessus hier après-midi, et je me suis empressé de suivre tes instructions hier soir. J'ai démonté mon DVD tout çà...
les nappes semblaient bien enfoncées, mais je les ai tout de même
retirées puis reconnectées, et MIRACLE !!! çà marche nickel...
Fini le lecteur lunatique qui fonctionne une fois sur 10 et qui boote direct mes cd-rom et DVD !
Alors Milles Merci Marc, pour ton post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En passant : pour convertir un DVD en DivX, il n'y a toujours pas d'encodeur sur notre belle plateforme ???


----------



## eltanin (13 Janvier 2003)

Je me débats depuis environ 4 mois avec ce cher lecteur DVD qui ne lit plus rien... et j'ai découvert que la panne vient effectivement de la nappe de connexion, comme le suggère MarcMame. Plus précisément dans mon cas, la nappe qui relie le tiroir -et donc le lecteur- à la baie est fendue ! : 4 ou 5 contacts sont coupés... pas étonnant que ça ne marche pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Évidemment les fiers techniciens de l'Apple Center n'ont rien vu. Je crois surtout qu'ils n'ont rien regardé (comme on pouvait s'y attendre). Il auraient vu le problème très rapidement si ç'avait été le cas. Enfin bref...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai donc un choix simple : trouver comment remplacer la pièce défectueuse = une "simple" nappe de connexion, ou racheter un lecteur entier. Différence de prix : plusieurs centaines d'euros !
À défaut de pouvoir trouver une nappe identique, je remplacerais bien juste la baie autour du lecteur, mais voilà : où trouver ça ?

Je suis sûr que nombre d'utilisateurs de Pismo ont la même panne sans forcément le savoir (il suffit de démonter le lecteur comme indiqué dans ce post et de regarder de près la nappe de connexion qui part du lecteur pour rejoindre la partie fixe de la baie. Une fente juste avant la connexion ? Gagné) Il s'agit je pense d'une sorte d'évolution en pire du problème constaté par MarcMame.

Comment faire maintenant ? Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire pour se procurer une nappe pour lecteur DVD de Pismo ?
Oui je sais c'est très précis mais j'avoue que le gâchis me révulse...
...et d'autant plus quand c'est moi qui paie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant que j'ai identifié la panne, je touche du doigt la solution, mais j'ai besoin d'un coup de main... Help !!!!


----------



## MarcMame (14 Janvier 2003)

Effectivement, le tient est en phase...terminale.
L'idéal serait de te faire procurer une nappe d'origine par un centre Apple. En gueulant un bon coup ça peut marcher.
Sinon, il te reste la solution "bricolage". Tu achetes un cable souple en nappe dans un magasin d'électronique et tu pratiques une greffe à la soudure. Il te faudra ouvrir completement le boitier par contre.
Bon courage.


----------



## eltanin (18 Janvier 2003)

Oui j'étudie toutes les solutions possibles.. la soudure c pas gagné ceci dit. Quant à ouvrir le boîtier complètement, c déjà fait !

Nouvelle question :
Quand on achète une baie interne DVD aux USA, savez-vous si le lecteur sera apte à lire les disques prévus pour la zone Europe (zone 2 je crois) ?? Grandissime question...


----------



## polo50 (20 Janvier 2003)

moi j ai un PISMO (les premiers février 2000) et j ai pas ce lecteur de DVD j ai le MATSHITA  DVDROM SR 8174

jusqu ici pas de réel pbl avec mes CD et DVD !


----------



## eltanin (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par polo50:</font><hr /> * moi j ai un PISMO (les premiers février 2000) et j ai pas ce lecteur de DVD j ai le MATSHITA  DVDROM SR 8174

jusqu ici pas de réel pbl avec mes CD et DVD !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme quoi, parfois, ça marche comme on pourrait s'y attendre... même sur les Pismo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mon Pismo fait partie de la dernière série (et donc avec le lecteur LG). Je l'ai eu en novembre 2000. Je connais quelqu'un qui a un Pismo + "ancien" et qui lui non plus n'a pas de problèmes... Quel dommage qu'Apple ait changé le lecteur


----------



## ficelle (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par polo50:</font><hr /> * moi j ai un PISMO (les premiers février 2000) et j ai pas ce lecteur de DVD j ai le MATSHITA  DVDROM SR 8174

jusqu ici pas de réel pbl avec mes CD et DVD !  * 

[/QUOTE]

pareil pour moi (bientot son anniversaire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et tout va bien a part la façade plastique qui s'est fait la malle !


----------



## polo50 (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

pareil pour moi (bientot son anniversaire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et tout va bien a part la façade plastique qui s'est fait la malle !   * 

[/QUOTE]

ha oui il va devenir vieux bientôt 3 ans va falloir commencer à songer au alubook 17 pouces hein ! cela dit je garderai le pismo sous la main car il m est encore bien utile !


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par eltanin:</font><hr /> * Oui j'étudie toutes les solutions possibles.. la soudure c pas gagné ceci dit. Quant à ouvrir le boîtier complètement, c déjà fait !

Nouvelle question :
Quand on achète une baie interne DVD aux USA, savez-vous si le lecteur sera apte à lire les disques prévus pour la zone Europe (zone 2 je crois) ?? Grandissime question...
* 

[/QUOTE]

par default tous les lecteurs dvd Apple sont fournit en Zone 1


----------



## MarcMame (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

par default tous les lecteurs dvd Apple sont fournit en Zone 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ils sont fournis en zone "rien du tout" !
Le 5ème changement de zone le fixe définitivement sur cette dernière.


----------



## eltanin (24 Janvier 2003)

Pour info, je vous montre une belle image que j'ai prise de mon lecteur DVD, une fois démonté. Entouré en rouge, l'endroit où j'ai constaté une coupure au niveau des contacts.


----------



## manustyle (1 Mai 2003)

J'ai le meme problème que vous sur mon Pismo Firewire, les cd ne montent pas. Je viens de passer une bonne heure a faire la manip indiqué, mais d'un la nappe ne semblait pas etre sortit de son logement.
Et de deux, ça ne monte toujours pas.
De plus, j'ai mal du remonter l'ensemble, le bouton d'ejection du Cd n'est plus fonctionnel :-(
Ou peut-on trouver des baie cd/dvd comme celle-ci pour la remplacer ?


----------



## shadokmac (26 Août 2007)

MarcMame a dit:


> Le probl&#232;me n'affecte que les lecteurs extractible CD/DVD d'origine des PowerBooks G3 Pismo (firewire).
> Ce lecteur est fabriqu&#233; par LG sous la r&#233;f&#233;rence LG DRN-8080B , vous pouvez le verifier dans "information syst&#232;me Apple" (menu pomme).
> Le probl&#232;me se manifeste effectivement par la difficult&#233;, voir l'abscence de possibilit&#233; de faire monter un CD, un DVD ou les 2 et le cas &#233;chant, un taux de transfert digne d'une bonne disquette !
> Le probl&#232;me est hardware. C'est un d&#233;faut de conception du connecteur de la nappe interne.



Bonjour,

J'ai rencontr&#233; le m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec mon PowerBook (Alubook G4 12"), mais il ne s'agit pas d'un lecteur extractible, mais d'un mange-disque. J'&#233;vitais de me servir au maximum du lecteur et puis patatrac : voil&#224; qu'un jour le lecteur a compl&#232;tement cess&#233; de fonctionner, et a bloqu&#233; le syst&#232;me. 

J'ai forc&#233; le red&#233;marrage, mais rien &#224; faire, la panne mat&#233;rielle a provoqu&#233; une panne logiciel du syst&#232;me d'exploitation. Lorsque je d&#233;marre, je vois appara&#238;tre la pomme mais l'&#233;cran se fige tout de suite. M&#234;me le raccourci Pomme-T (permettant de monter l'ordinateur comme un disque dur sur le bureau d'un autre ordinateur) ne marche pas ! J'ai essay&#233; de retirer la barrette de m&#233;moire vive, de rallumer sans batterie, mais rien &#224; faire... 

Le d&#233;montage de l'ordinateur pour acc&#233;der au lecteur optique semble compliqu&#233; et pour l'instant un co&#251;t exorbitant de r&#233;paration ne m'est pas possible... ce que j'aimerais donc dans un premier temps c'est r&#233;cup&#233;rer mes donn&#233;es sur le disque dur. Y a-t-il un moyen auquel je ne pense pas pour forcer l'ordinateur &#224; se "monter" sur un autre ordinateur comme simple disque dur ?

Merci de vos r&#233;ponses !


----------

